# CB/2 Way Radios?



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am looking for some feedback on some cb radio/2 way radios that I can put in the 2 trucks to help with communication. After a couple of storms myself and my other driver are tired of trying to call each other on the phone every time we need to say something to each other. I am looking to spend around $150 per radio for each truck. If any one has any suggestions I would appreciate it. I was looking at the uniden bearcat 880 cb radio as it seemed compact and got some good reviews. Thanks for the help.
Aaron


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Keep in mind the CB will only give you a range of a few miles, compared to 50+ for a two way.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Bigfoot Brent;1406230 said:


> Keep in mind the CB will only give you a range of a few miles, compared to 50+ for a two way.


Do you have any suggestions on a 2 way. I was reading up on them and they seem to lose there signal even if they say 30 mile range and it really is only 5 miles. Or I may be wrong in my readings. Thanks for any help.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ive thought a ton about this too. ive seen some 16 mile 2 way radios for 30 or 40 bucks and they are cobra which are nice pieces. almost ready to buy a set. they would be handy on lots that need 2 trucks.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

When I said two ways I mean a UHF Motorola radio mounted in a truck like a fire/ambulance vehicle would have, not the little crappy hand helds from Radio Shack. The two way radios are usually bought or rented from a local communications provider who you "rent" a frequency from. If you look on the roof of office towers or apartment buildings you will often see antennaes for these types of radios.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I just ordered 5 sets of CB's to try in some of our trucks. The trucks all work within a few blocks of one another or completely different city's so I do not expect them to work between the different cities.

Radio Shack, 70 bucks per truck for a cb and aerial. Figure its not much to loose if it does not work out for me.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I've always used Motorola's, had them board mounted so they could be moved from truck to truck. They have a magnetic wired antenna w/ lighter plug. I haven't used them in a few years, but if you go that route you'll need to subscribe to someones repeater w/ tower. Then you usually pay a monthly usage charge, which gives you 2 options...a shared channel w/ other users or a private (your own) but more $$. Mine always worked fine from Downtown Cleveland - Downtown Akron. The only time it's ever an issue is if your too low (like in a valley) or too close to the tower...the signal goes over your head.

If your working together in close proximity, an inexpensive set of CB walkie talkies will generally do fine.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

I just recently installed two CB Radios in my 2 plow trucks. They work well for lots that need more than one truck and for highway driving. Haven't got more than 10 miles in signal in the citys, around 20 in the suburbs though. Spent $59.99 on each raido and about $30.00 for each antenna. 

Handheld Walkies and radios are a hassle when trying to operate and drive.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

CB radios are illegal for commercial use. To get good range on a two way, you will need a repeater.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

All my trucks have cobra 29 cb's. They work great for about 4-5 miles. 

The only annoying thing is all the ratchetjaws that have nothing better to do than to sit around on their base stations and annoy people


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

.

The only annoying thing is all the ratchetjaws that have nothing better to do than to sit around on their base stations and annoy people[/QUOTE]

I am gonna guess you are around Syracuse. I turn mine off when I go through there


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I've looked into many different radio's and to be honest, I've found the little 2-ways work just fine. CB's can be expensive and really only benefit you if you have multiple trucks in a close proximity (within a few miles). The larger 2-way radio's are very expensive and usually need a trunk (repeater system) to make them effective, sometimes you can find a set on e-bay but usually they're junk and in need of repair plus a monthly fee for the system. I guess it would depend on how far away you guys are and how important is communicating, if it's a few times a night then why bother with anything other than the cell, but it does get to be a pita when your trying to tell someone something simple several times a night. We have a couple sets of Cobra something or other and I think they say 24 mile range....yeah right,lol but they do go a few miles if it's fairly flat and no too many obstacles and have charged batteries. I think we paid around 80 bucks for a pair with chargers and battery, these even have a couple NOAA weather bands on it and hands free/voice activated talking.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your guys help. I think i am just going to go with a pair of handhelds as if we are to far away I can call, but when we are in the same lots I think these will work perfect. Thanks again.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I paid a lot of money for my units, which I bought new. Problems were very minimal. I think you have a lot more options now. Independence Excavating was my carrier & to the best of my knowledge, still remains the go to place. Looks like they've grown & expanded a bit over the years, and now apparently have leasing/rental options on a broader range of equipment.

http://www.independencecomm.com/index.htm


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Brian Young;1406526 said:


> I've looked into many different radio's and to be honest, I've found the little 2-ways work just fine. CB's can be expensive and really only benefit you if you have multiple trucks in a close proximity (within a few miles). The larger 2-way radio's are very expensive and usually need a trunk (repeater system) to make them effective, sometimes you can find a set on e-bay but usually they're junk and in need of repair plus a monthly fee for the system. I guess it would depend on how far away you guys are and how important is communicating, if it's a few times a night then why bother with anything other than the cell, but it does get to be a pita when your trying to tell someone something simple several times a night. We have a couple sets of Cobra something or other and I think they say 24 mile range....yeah right,lol but they do go a few miles if it's fairly flat and no too many obstacles and have charged batteries. I think we paid around 80 bucks for a pair with chargers and battery, these even have a couple NOAA weather bands on it and hands free/voice activated talking.


We tried the little 2 ways, range of 15 or 20 miles. Problem is that they do not work around some of the buildings that we are plowing at. Simple, rectangular building, distribution center with 60 truck doors, drivable on all 4 sides. Driver plowing at the front cannot talk to the driver plowing at the back.

Cheap yes, effective - sometimes. Get lost or slide accross the seat - yes.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

goel;1406567 said:


> We tried the little 2 ways, range of 15 or 20 miles. Problem is that they do not work around some of the buildings that we are plowing at. Simple, rectangular building, distribution center with 60 truck doors, drivable on all 4 sides. Driver plowing at the front cannot talk to the driver plowing at the back.
> 
> Cheap yes, effective - sometimes. Get lost or slide accross the seat - yes.


We've used them around an entire mall with no issues. As far as getting lost...how lost can they get in a truck? Just take care of them....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nextel push to talk. nationwide coverage.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

tjctransport;1406748 said:


> nextel push to talk. nationwide coverage.


That's what we use when we need to.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

goel;1406567 said:


> We tried the little 2 ways, range of 15 or 20 miles. Problem is that they do not work around some of the buildings that we are plowing at. Simple, rectangular building, distribution center with 60 truck doors, drivable on all 4 sides. Driver plowing at the front cannot talk to the driver plowing at the back.
> 
> Cheap yes, effective - sometimes. Get lost or slide accross the seat - yes.


Look into the new Ontario hands free cell phone law. There is something in there about phasing out the use of CB radios over the next while. I guess if you used them on private parking lots you would be fine thou.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Range issue*

If you want City wide coverage that you can count on and talk to your trucks when you need to, get two-ways radio that are on a repeater. No issues. When you want to reach a truck you can.

They are not a cheap fix, but they certainly are a permanent fix to communications. If you are only running a couple trucks and you are working together two-ways would not be your best bet choice. If you are running multiple trucks in several areas, consider the option.

Good luck


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

RAZOR;1406990 said:


> Look into the new Ontario hands free cell phone law. There is something in there about phasing out the use of CB radios over the next while. I guess if you used them on private parking lots you would be fine thou.


The law is a distracted driving law and does not apply on private property, which is of course where we plow.



Brian Young;1406732 said:


> We've used them around an entire mall with no issues. As far as getting lost...how lost can they get in a truck? Just take care of them....


Some area's they work great, but I have 2 commercials that unless you have "line of sight" they do not work. It's not that they actually "get lost", but its a PITA if they slide onto the passenger side floor or into the back seat.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Standard Horizon makes the coolest hand held ever! Its A multi band but It will do VHF MURS, VHF Marine, UHF FRS, and UHF GMRS. Two options are license free and one is not for land use! MURS works pretty good but having all options is very cool for about $200. Best bang for the buck with the most power, range, and options is a Cobra MR HH425LI VP. Its a little over $130 bucks for one but it comes with every thing! Anything less in price is just a toy and the CB is a joke....


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

if you have an android or iphone you can download an app called Tikl. It works just like nextel and doesn't use cell minutes. It works great. best of all there is no range restriction like cb's or 2 ways. and its free


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

all ferris;1407463 said:


> if you have an android or iphone you can download an app called Tikl. It works just like nextel and doesn't use cell minutes. It works great. best of all there is no range restriction like cb's or 2 ways. and its free


That is an idea, but I was looking for something that was portable and more rugged then my android phone that I can drop in the snow. I have unlimited minutes so that is not a worry, but something you can be out doing walks and get a hold of a guy or the other truck.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Im a CB fan myself but going to check out the multi band thing just mentioned. Note: if anyones buying a Cobra 29 CB , I would recomment the model that has the weatherband built in.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I have kenwood radio in all of my plow trucks and shovelers van they work pretty good I can get close to 45 miles out of them they run off a repeater I rent space of off locally for around 10 a month. I am looking to sell all of my radios and go back to nextels my guys never use them in the spring they are never in their trucks plus I can text the guys on the nextels and they can send me picture messages if a problem comes up plus we can watch the guys on the gps from the phones eliminating another bill


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

At times we use 2 way radios, just the hand held stuff you can buy for hunting etc.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just use small handheld 2 way radios they dont go nearly as far as they say your lucky to get a mile or 2 where I am at. If its further we call, eventually when I have more trucks and employees Iw ill probably just have company cell phones and nextel or something


----------

